# Mixing treatments



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

So I finally got to go get some parasite treatment, specifically Jungle Parasite Clear. Supposed to treat internal and external parasites. My fish have been dying off since the first one died of them. 
I have now moved the remaining fish to a 10 gallon tank treated with the Jungle stuff. *I was wondering if it would matter if I mixed in some aquarium salt, or if it would make any difference at all.* The salt doesn't have a brand, just says 'AQUARIUM SALT
Natural Fish Tonic'

Current 10 gallon occupants:
3-3.5in pictus cat, similarly sized common pleco, 7 platies, 2 swords, 2 gouramis approx. 3 in. in length, 1 rainbow shark, 1 tiger barb, and 1 molly, which mat die soon as I just had to pull it off of the filter. I have it separated via net. 
Yes, I know that it is horribly overstocked but there's nothing that I can do about that since my 46 gallon has turned green again and I don't have the time to change out that much water at the moment.
I have plastic canvas that I can use to divide the tank if the cramped conditions cause aggression.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

green is not really a reason to remove the fish. 

Ask Jungle about the salt and research the fish to check tolerance levels.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, it being green, I can't really see how they're doing, and it makes it more difficult to distinguish if any are dead. I plan on dividing them all between two 10 gallons until mid-spring, when I know that our water will clear up. The water doesn't turn green in the 10's for some reason. (Or hasn't yet.)
I'll try contacting Jungle once I get home; can't do much at school.


----------

